# Do dogs have warts?



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Okay guys...me here again needing your expertise...









I check Charlie (1 yr. old) on a daily basis, I pet him so much and make sure there's nothing abnormal on his skin/hair/etc.... Well, I came across a little "wart" right on his chest. It's just like a human wart, same color of his skin, the size of rice grain. Is that possible? This might be stupid, sorry but I had no clue dogs could get warts.









He does not seem to care at all, as he doesn't scratch or anything. Should I leave alone?


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

It is most likely a fatty tumor. No big deal they are common in GSDs and other breeds. My female has several. Sometimes they will scratch them and break them open. It will oooze a little and may bleed if he breaks it open. Just clean it and make sure it does not get infected. 

It is nothing to rush to the vet over, but next time you are in be sure to show the vet just to make record of it.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Our Beardie used to get warty things like that. Vet said they were fat pockets. We had them removed a few times as they showed up on the top of her foot, then stopped since they kept coming back. How I finally got it to stop (and I dont think this is a good idea now) was I put Neosporin on her foot and wrapped it up really well. I left it wrapped for about a week, but changed the bandages everyday. Never came back. She was a dear and would never bother injuries or anything, so she left the bandage alone, but I dont think Neosporin is good for dogs, so I dont think I'd go this route again with another dog.

You could ask the vet, but I dont know that I'd make a mad dash in there over it.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Dogs can get warts. They are completly benign, and generally don't cause any problems. Occ they can scratch them and make them bleed. It could also be a dermal cyst, something my own sheps are prone to, also completly harmless. Occ these will get bigger and rupture, and then you'll need to take more action.
I would keep and eye on it, but not worry overmuch. If you notice it changing size or shape, then I would bring it up at your next vet visit.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

My First GSD actually had a wart or mole behind his ear. It wasn't a big deal for years, then all of the sudden it started weeping fluid, so he had surgery to remove it and the pocket of fluid that accumulated from bacteria getting in there.

Val


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Gracie gets one occasionally on the top of her snout. It enver gets bigger than the head of a pin, she ends up scratching it off, it gets one drop of blood, I put antibiotic cream on and it's cleared up. The thing that bugs me is it takes the fur with it so she has a small bald spot - again, very small - until the hair grows back!!


----------

